
Ask HN: Could blockchain-verified single-use keys be used to unlock phones? - fooodme
Question: would it be possible for device makers to encrypt phones, but with a limited number of single-use blockchain-verified encryption keys. That would enable the government access to phones in extreme circumstances with court orders, but would stop mass surveillance. Thoughts?
======
BjoernKW
If I understand this correctly, this could keep government agencies from
continuously monitoring devices. It'd be more like a snap-shot rather than an
uninterrupted timeline. I'm quite sure this is not what government agencies
want.

Although President Obama recently said at SxSW that what law enforcement
agencies need is the equivalent of private property search warrants I think
what the actually want is more akin to a master key that allows them wholesale
access whenever they want. So, they probably won't resign themselves to
anything less.

Besides, this approach still doesn't solve the problem of who will do the
safekeeping of those keys. If such keys exist they will be abused.

